
Writing Linux Kernel Module in Rust - ngaut
https://github.com/lizhuohua/linux-kernel-module-rust
======
ngaut
paper link:
[https://mssun.me/assets/ares19securing.pdf](https://mssun.me/assets/ares19securing.pdf)

